# Moka pot with half the coffee



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

So I bought a 6 cup Venus stainless steel Moka pot and after a few disasters I'm pretty pleased with the results. The 6 cup is perfect for 2 people but could I use it for 1 person? After doing some reading the consensus was that you needed to have the basket full for the pot to work properly. So I was just about to order a 2 pot when I thought. If I do a finer grind and do a tamp would it hold the coffee together enough and provide enough flow restriction to allow an decent extraction. Guess what, it did and produced a lovely cup of coffee for 1 person. Using half the amount of coffee I got a similar flow rate and at the end had a puck that held together. Any body else tried doing this or something similar?


----------

